# handyabo



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2009)

Ich habe vor ca.6 monaten mein abo bei f.lirtcafe gekündigt per Anwältin die aber schicken mir immer noch sms wo drin steht dein abo wurde verlängert und du kann andere singls kontaktieren.Wie komme ich da wieder raus.am ende steht dann immer MOPAY


----------

